# Growing hops right around the country!



## inlovewithhops (12/10/16)

Help! I am trying to build a profile that shows hops can be grown right around the country (mostly) but I need more real life examples from people in this forum.

The dream is to build a profile to include as many states as possible, even different cities and towns within those states. This will help new growers and show that it can be done where they live.

I will publish the articles on my growing hops at home website. Preferably I would like to use your real name but if you’re not okay with it, a nick name is also okay!

If you want to participate, please answer the questions below and message me in private or email me on [email protected]
I’m hoping some of you can help. Here are the questions I want to ask.


Are you human? Tell us a little bit about yourself​ (_you can say as little or as much as you want here, name or nickname_
Where are you growing your hops? (City, state, location)
Why did you start growing hops?
Where did you get your rhizomes from?
What Rhizomes did you plant?
How many rhizomes did you plant?
What month did you plant?
Did you use any special soil mixture?
Did you use a trellis? How did you train your hops?
How did you care for your plant?
Do you talk to your hops?
When did you harvest?
Any mistakes others should avoid?
Any advice for a new grower?

If you want to know anything else, please let me know. Cheers!


----------



## Rocker1986 (12/10/16)

They can be grown anywhere, it's the yield of flowers that changes depending on location but the plants themselves will grow anywhere. Anyway, I'll have a looksee at the questions later when I have a bit more time.


----------



## ein stein (26/10/16)

1st timer here from SW Syd. I Will post my answers and pics of my experience soon.


----------

